# Leaving Dubai whilst your residence visa is in process



## Andrew James (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi All,

Is anyone familiar with the ramifications of leaving Dubai after entering the UAE on the employment visa but not having the medicals done? 

Does anyone know if I am able to enter and leave on a tourist visa (UK citizen) as I have to enter and leave Dubai tomorrow and don't want to get stuck there because the residence permit is in process.

Many thanks,

Andrew


----------



## bluester (Sep 23, 2010)

It shouldn't be a problem assuming your original date of entry is stamped in your passport. Just be aware that you have 60 days from that date to complete the process, so if you are getting near that time you might have problems. Also make sure with your company PRO that you are not going to be out of the country at the exact moment he needs your passport to complete the formalities!


----------



## Andrew James (Nov 6, 2010)

Thank you. My 60 days started ticking on 16 March, I left the UAE on 26 March and now need to re-enter on the employment visa tomorrow, and then leave the same day. 

I need to speak to the visa lady at Virtuzone about extending the employment visa (which will undoubtedly cost money) and leaving and re-entering the country as I have read you can only enter once on an employment visa.

I hope I can enter tomorrow on a tourist visa!


----------



## bigbaddom (Jun 14, 2009)

The old rules were that you are not able to leave until the visa is stamped. They should stop you when you leave and call your company incase your running away


----------

